# 3M tape protection for frame



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Is 3m tape strong enough for frame guard? 

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

Never tried it myself, think I used Racer's Tape. Anyhow do a CTRL+F and search "3M" at this pinkbike link, you'll see plenty of mention of using 3M tape in the comments.

https://www.pinkbike.com/news/review-7-films-and-tapes-to-keep-your-bike-shiny-and-new.html


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Depends what you mean by frame guard. It'll stop very minor scratches, heels rubbing the chainstay (until it wears through), abrasions from cables, bags, or straps rubbing the frame...but not much more than that.


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

I've had really good success using 3M tape on my frame. It's holding up to abuse and doing its job nicely. I used Shelter tape on the bottom of the down tube and on the chain stays. It's thicker and absorbs more impact.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

3M makes a variety of "tape". 

I've used 3M Scotchgard paint protection film through Invisiframe, and through just bulk sellers (e.g. VViViD) offering 12" wide rolls in various lengths. I used scissors to shape the stuff off a 3meter roll and just armored my bike like a grid, with plenty left over. Does the job, but the seams might be unsightly. The paint job was very soft, so it was pretty much a cost savings move, considering my frame was cro-moly.

I believe that they call it a polyurethane tape. It seems pretty thick, like 8 mil, and has a glossy look. I suppose a 2-3" wide "helicopter tape" is the same.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

3M Polyurethane tape that I use is 3M 8672 at 8 mills thick and 3M 8671 at 14 mills thick.

The 8 mill is thick enough for basic protection and it can be shaped on convex and concave applications to point and with some patience. The 14 mill is pretty thick and is best applied to smooth, straight locations like down tubes and backs of seat tubes. I have been using these for many years and I have been very pleased with their performance. Racer's Tape is basically the same product that is also available in multiple thicknesses. 

You should plan ample time to cut and apply. There's a learning curve, but you get it figured out pretty quickly. While these rolls are expensive, they can do about 3 or 4 bikes...maybe more.


----------



## TylerVernon (Nov 10, 2019)

If you don't think the .008 3m stuff is tough, stab it with a knife and see how hard that is. I buy the roll for $35 that will do a bike and put double thickness on some spots. It's good.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

Can the 3M tape be installed using a wet method? I find it so much easier that way.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ Oh yeah, that's my preferred method. It's much more forgiving being able to get the tape/film correctly positioned. I have used both soap based and spray Isopropyl alcohol.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

Cool thanks. I need to redo some sections on my bike and I'm willing to give 3M a try as long as I can put it on wet. Dry application is PITA


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

... delete


----------



## Trinimon (Aug 6, 2019)

eatdrinkride said:


> Cool thanks. I need to redo some sections on my bike and I'm willing to give 3M a try as long as I can put it on wet. Dry application is PITA


Yup, 3M goes on wet or dry.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Heat Gun really helps with installation, really allows you to form over curves...


----------

